# Success! It smells good and looks good



## Skatergirl46 (Jun 20, 2013)

I tweaked one of the recipes that I made to make it gentler. I was thinking about winter when my skin feels so dry after showering that I have to cover myself in lotion. I hate that! So this is what I came up with:

OO Pomace    30%
Lard              30%
CO                15%
Cocoa Butter  10%
Castor           10%
Shea Butter    5%

SF 6% 

I added Sweet Orange EO and some Bentonite clay that I had left over. I also added some red and some yellow colorant. 

The soap calc. numbers are:

Hardness     38
Cleansing     10
Conditioning 58
Bubbly        19
Creamy       37

Here is a picture:





Looking forward to my shower today. Going to try out the little ball that I scraped from my crock pot after I made this.


----------



## chicklet (Jun 20, 2013)

It looks great!  I really like that color.


----------



## lsg (Jun 20, 2013)

Beautiful soap.


----------



## Skatergirl46 (Jun 20, 2013)

Thank you.    I'm happy with the recipe too. I had to try some today. My skin is super soft after using it. 
I just got my Brambleberry shipment yesterday evening with my Red Apple FO in it. I think I might need to make another batch now.  The soaping bug has bitten me.


----------



## MegMatt927 (Jun 21, 2013)

Those look nice. I just got a sample of the red apple fragrance from BB in my order.  I'm not much of an apple person, but it smells great; everyone in the fam likes it a lot.


----------



## Skatergirl46 (Jun 21, 2013)

kate22 said:


> So how is your skin after using new soap? Still getting dry?
> Thanks



No, it feels great! I haven't used lotion on my body since I started making soap. This one is nice and creamy and not drying at all. My whole family has nice soft skin.


----------



## three_little_fishes (Jun 21, 2013)

Looks great! I wish I could smell it!

Oh...I've smelled sweet orange EO. I was mixing up your OP and your reply about the FO. It's too late to be up reading forums! Lol!


----------



## retention (Jul 11, 2013)

Looks good, make your own soaps will give you a sense of accomplishment,
the color is great, I wish I could smell


----------



## Buttsmom (Jul 11, 2013)

Looks great, I really like the color.


----------



## savonierre (Jul 11, 2013)

Beautiful soap, I love the color..Glad you like your new recipe..


----------



## judymoody (Jul 11, 2013)

Love the color, looks like red wine!

If you want to modify still further for the winter months, try upping the superfat.  I typically soap at 8-10% SF and no DOS.


----------



## Skatergirl46 (Jul 11, 2013)

judymoody said:


> Love the color, looks like red wine!
> 
> If you want to modify still further for the winter months, try upping the superfat.  I typically soap at 8-10% SF and no DOS.



I will try that judymoody, thanks for the suggestion! 

I'm really loving this bar. Now that it has had some time to cure it's really good and firm and has a lovely lather.


----------



## Lildlege1 (Nov 9, 2013)

I love the color very pretty soap


----------



## CaraBou (Nov 10, 2013)

Winter is here, or nearly so, I hope you still have some left. I love that recipe, it looks the way I think. 


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## Skatergirl46 (Nov 11, 2013)

CaraBou said:


> Winter is here, or nearly so, I hope you still have some left. I love that recipe, it looks the way I think.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making



I have given most of it away but I did save a couple of bars for myself.


----------



## FaeryKiss (Nov 17, 2013)

Looks wonderful! I've been wanting to use orange eo, does the scent stick around? I never had a bar of orange soap before.


----------



## Skatergirl46 (Nov 17, 2013)

The fragrance is pretty weak now. When You use it you get a little of the sweet orange but not much.


----------

